
Why Blockchains Don’t Suck, and the Perils of Distributed Databases - fbrusch
https://medium.com/@mycoralhealth/why-blockchains-dont-suck-and-the-perils-of-distributed-databases-1a522cc7cfe1
======
dozzie
Note that blockchains _are not_ distributed databases. They're document
timestamping services.

